# Sound Recorder Missing



## dexterium (Dec 4, 2004)

Lost my sound recorder and need to get it back . Someone help me please.


----------



## Praetor (Dec 4, 2004)

Reinstall the sound drivers?


----------



## dexterium (Dec 4, 2004)

Nah man, I tried reinstalling the sound drivers, and that didn't work.


----------

